

Patterns for High Volume Video Encoding in 2012 - jon_dahl
http://blog.zencoder.com/2012/01/09/12-patterns-for-high-volume-video-encoding/

======
sounds
The last point is to archive transparent, quality copies. What archiving
solutions do you use? Here are the options I'm aware of but I suspect I'm not
aware of the best ones:

• in house backup server using cheap hard disks

• cloud backup service

• off site backup server

